# Old Lady Names with Cutesy Nicknames?



## Disney1818

I love old fashioned, southern sounding names. I'm trying to find one that I love the full version of as well as the nickname!

Also, does the nn Minnie work for full name Margaret?


----------



## MrsBop

I adore Florence nn Florrie but DH hates it :(


----------



## Disney1818

I like that, too! I definitely couldn't see DH liking it, either, though. 
I like several nn but no full names!

NN I love:

Emmie
Minnie
Lucy
Millie
Tillie
Ellie


----------



## AngelofTroy

Elizabeth has so many lovely nicknames;

Bessie 
Betty 
Lizzie
Libby
Ellie
Ella
Beth
Eliza 
Liza


----------



## Disney1818

Yeah, I like a lot of the nn for Elizabeth, I'm just not a fan of the full name Elizabeth. I know sooo many!


----------



## MrsButterfly

I know a Margaret called Min, so guess Minnie would work too.


----------



## CloverMouse

Most Margaret I know go by Peggy. I like Margie too, but Minnie works.
Katherine/Kitty
Beatrice/Bea/Bitty
See if I can come up with more.


----------



## CloverMouse

Harriet/Hattie
Tabitha/Tabby
Eleanor/Nellie/Ellie/Nora


----------



## CloverMouse

Ooh 
Ginger/Gigi

I too love old lady names!


----------



## star_faces

I didn't realise that Trixie could be a nn for Beatrice, thought that was cute when I figured it out!

Also stalking cause I'd love to use a old name with cute nn

Edith nn Edie?


----------



## star_faces

I didn't realise that Trixie could be a nn for Beatrice, thought that was cute when I figured it out!

Also stalking cause I'd love to use a old name with cute nn

Edith nn Edie?


----------



## Cheska

Millicent - Millie
Evelyn - Evie 
Dorothy - dotty


----------



## wannabemomy37

Emmie = Emmaline, Emma, Emily
Minnie = Clementine, Margery 
Lucy = Lucille, Luciana
Millie = Millicent
Tillie = Matilda, Talia 
Ellie = Eleanor

Evie = Evelyn
Edie = Edith
Lily = Lillian, Lilith


----------



## Paperhearts

Margaret/Maggie
Lucille/Lucy


----------



## SweetWitch

If you love Minnie, I'd suggest Winifred (not sure about US, but in UK some Winifreds are called Minnie) and your daughter can also use Winnie and Fred/Freddie if she doesn't like Minnie later. Another option is Minerva.


----------



## Disney1818

Thank you all so much for all of your suggestions so far!

It's funny that someone mentioned Kittie because that's my SIL's name. ;)

I love Winifred nn Winnie but DH vetoed that quickly. It's a "strange" name for where I live. lol


----------



## becstar1

Margaret ---- Meg, Daisy, Margy, Maggie

I love Edith and Edie!

Emmeline?

Florence can be flo or flora

Tabitha and Tibby

I love libby short for liberty


----------



## JJKCB

becstar1 said:


> *Margaret* ---- Meg, *Daisy*???:wacko:, Margy, Maggie

thats completely unrelated nickname personal to whoever you knew with it, they only share an 'a' - like my friend Laura being nicknamed 'mouse' because shes small, cute and timid but it in no way is a variant of Laura


----------



## modified

My mum is a Margaret and got Minnie when she was really young - now it's Maggie :)

If we have a girl, her mn will be Maggie. I _love_ Maggie as a first name too.


----------



## Eleanor ace

JJKCB said:


> becstar1 said:
> 
> 
> *Margaret* ---- Meg, *Daisy*???:wacko:, Margy, Maggie
> 
> thats completely unrelated nickname personal to whoever you knew with it, they only share an 'a' - like my friend Laura being nicknamed 'mouse' because shes small, cute and timid but it in no way is a variant of LauraClick to expand...

Margaret, nn Daisy, was pretty common in my Grandmas generation. My grandma was Margaret nn Daisy, my Grandpa's cousin and my aunts husbands sister were margaret nn daisy, and I had a few friends at school who's grandmas were too.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Some I like are:
Amelia nn Milly/Mimi
Beatrice or Phoebe nn Bea
Isablella nn Bella
Philippa nn Pip/Pippa
Matilda nn Tilly
Isadora nn Dora/Izzy
Eleanor nn Ella/Nora/Nell


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Just posted on the 'grandmother' thread that mine was Harriet, nn Ettie.


----------



## AngelofTroy

JJKCB said:


> becstar1 said:
> 
> 
> *Margaret* ---- Meg, *Daisy*???:wacko:, Margy, Maggie
> 
> thats completely unrelated nickname personal to whoever you knew with it, they only share an 'a' - like my friend Laura being nicknamed 'mouse' because shes small, cute and timid but it in no way is a variant of LauraClick to expand...

Actually it is a legitimate nickname, as the flower 'Marguerite' is a daisy:
www.google.com/search?client=ms-ope....1c.1.36.mobile-gws-serp..4.3.667.fYeY7zMz9cw

Marguerite was my gran's name


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Also,
Lilian nn Lili/Lily
Vivian nn Vivi


----------



## Disney1818

Bump?


----------



## seaweed eater

I've always liked Virginia nn Ginny. Has Harry Potter ruined that one?


----------



## Disney1818

My granny's name is Virginia. :wacko:

"Jenny" or "Ginny" wouldn't work because DH's name is Forrest... Ha!


----------



## BethHx

Violet nn Lettie
Iris nn Rissie
Florence nn Flo
Beatrice or Beatrix nn Bea
Phoebe nn Fifi or Phoebs (feebs)
Annoe


----------



## NotNic

My niece is a Kitty (full name) and I have friends who have a Florence and an Iris. If you like Flora / Florrie how about Florentia? Another alternative to Florence.

Also Vivienne - Vivi
Katherine / Kathyrn / Kathleen - Kitty
Joyce - Joy 
Rosamund / Rosalie - Rose / Rosie
Philippa - Pippa
Delphine - Dilly 
Josephine - Josie


----------



## my1stbump

My DD is called Connie.. which is kinda old lady

but she has so many nicknames

Connnifer
Con
Conbon Jovi
Connie Wobble

never thought we'd have a nickname for her or even be able to shorten it.

I love Jean and Ethel too


----------



## NotNic

I actually know a baby Constance nn Connie!

I also on Call the Midwife there is a nurse called Patience - Patsy for short. It's a little different to Patricia which is maybe a more obvious long name for Patsy.


----------



## Eleanor ace

my1stbump said:


> My DD is called Connie.. which is kinda old lady
> 
> but she has so many nicknames
> 
> Connnifer
> Con
> *Conbon Jovi*
> Connie Wobble
> 
> never thought we'd have a nickname for her or even be able to shorten it.
> 
> I love Jean and Ethel too

I love this :haha:


----------



## Button#

Cordelia - cordie


----------



## BethHx

We're going with Eliza which is old ladyiah

Nickname could be
Liza
Elle
Ella
Ellie


----------



## SophieWilson

Florence is a good one, you can have as nicknames:

Flo
Florrie


----------



## Disney1818

I wanted to bump this thread now that we're actually expecting. :)

We have a whole list of boy names but no girl names!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Not too old lady-ish but I love ...

Amelia nn Mia
Penelope nn Penny

DH is not a fan of either, but I'm still working on him:haha:


----------



## bellaboo

Love all the old lady names
Dd is Florence but gets Flo most of the time. Also my niece is Constance nn Connie

For this one I love
Beatrice nn Bea
Eleanor nn Nora
Vivienne don't like nn Viv
Iris to short for a nickname!


----------



## BethHx

Disney1818 said:


> I wanted to bump this thread now that we're actually expecting. :)
> 
> We have a whole list of boy names but no girl names!

Congratulations!
Girls names are definitely more difficult x


----------



## MUMOF5

Aww I love Constance nn Connie. Think I may put this back to my list ;)


----------



## mh_ccl

bellaboo said:


> Love all the old lady names
> Dd is Florence but gets Flo most of the time. Also my niece is Constance nn Connie
> 
> For this one I love
> Beatrice nn Bea
> Eleanor nn Nora
> Vivienne don't like nn Viv
> Iris to short for a nickname!

We just had our Eleanor (Nora) 2 days ago! Still can't agree on the middle name, though.


----------



## bellaboo

mh_ccl said:


> bellaboo said:
> 
> 
> Love all the old lady names
> Dd is Florence but gets Flo most of the time. Also my niece is Constance nn Connie
> 
> For this one I love
> Beatrice nn Bea
> Eleanor nn Nora
> Vivienne don't like nn Viv
> Iris to short for a nickname!
> 
> We just had our Eleanor (Nora) 2 days ago! Still can't agree on the middle name, though.Click to expand...

That's the only thing we do know, whether boy or girl we have the middle names just not first!! For a girl it will be Ann, (not sure which looks prettier, Ann or Anne)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

We have our middle names too:haha: Our girls is Marie after DH's mother and our boys is Matthew after baby's dad :)


----------



## pinkribbon

my1stbump said:


> My DD is called Connie.. which is kinda old lady
> 
> but she has so many nicknames
> 
> Connnifer
> Con
> Conbon Jovi
> Connie Wobble
> 
> never thought we'd have a nickname for her or even be able to shorten it.
> 
> I love Jean and Ethel too

I actually loled at Conbon Jovi I'm so mature :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

We've got a Harriet nn Hattie 

Other names we liked:

Florence nn Flo / Florrie
Cordelia nn Cora
Mabel nn May / Belle /Bella
Evelyn / Evangeline nn Ev/ Eve/ Evie


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I love Vivian with nn Viv


----------



## SarahP13

xx Emily xx said:


> We've got a Harriet nn Hattie
> 
> Other names we liked:
> 
> Florence nn Flo / Florrie
> Cordelia nn Cora
> Mabel nn May / Belle /Bella
> Evelyn / Evangeline nn Ev/ Eve/ Evie

Lovely names!

I have a Grace (Gracie) and Evelyn (Evie)

We also had Florence (Florrie) and Harriet (Hattie) on our list! Hattie is my fave if I have another girl.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Disney1818 said:


> I love old fashioned, southern sounding names. I'm trying to find one that I love the full version of as well as the nickname!
> 
> Also, does the nn Minnie work for full name Margaret?

I'm a Margaret and have never heard of minnie... Most friends call me Mags. I've heard maggie, peggy, peg, meg just never minnie.. I've ALWAYS hated my name and would have rather anything else. :-/


----------



## Boo44

Henrietta - Hettie
Beatrix - Bea/Trixie

(My 2 nieces!)


----------



## MUMOF5

BethHx said:


> Violet
> Iris nn Rissie

My Nan's name was Iris and all her life she was known as Rick/Rickie- not many people knew her real name was Iris, because when she was little her sister used to mispronounce the nn Riss/Rissie, so the nn stuck :)


----------



## Sophina

I love Cordelia (Cory, Della, Delia) and Cornelia (Nelle, Nellie, Cory).

I also really like Philippa/Pip/Pippa.


----------



## RubyRainbows

My fav is Vivienne, nickname "Vivi"

Amelia, nn. Mia is beautiful!

Sophia, nn. Sophie - Love!

Tabitha, nn. Tabby is cute!

Violet, nn. Lettie 

I know someone who just named their daughter Fiona, nn. "Fifi"

I also have friends with:

Constance, nn. Connie
Eleanor, nn. Ellie

My friends lovely mom recently past away - she was know as "Jenna" - but it turns out her real name was Genevieve - which is soo pretty!


----------



## stiletto_mom

I knew a girl named Contessa and her friends all called her Tess. =)


----------



## Lozrebecca

I love eleanor with the nickname nellie
Margret - minnie/maggy
Rosalie -rose/rosie


----------

